# Lawn tractor



## savoden (Sep 19, 2005)

I am going to a Lawn Tractor race just for fun with my friends on the weekend and I was wondering what I can add to my gas to make it go faster.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

maybe use 110 octane? not much of anything you can add to the gas, to make it go "faster" i mean does it still have the governor? set at 3600 rpm? you could tie a string to the governor arm and pull on it for a couple seconds ( warning don't do it for too long, just a short burst ) for maybe a little more pickup. unless you have a fully built racing engine you can go longer. ie a connecting rod built for such high rpms.


----------



## savoden (Sep 19, 2005)

This is just a small .12.5 Hp lawn tractor.

Thank you for your response.
Denis.


----------



## quig (Sep 24, 2005)

What mods do they allow, and will you ever use it to cut grass again? If its for racing only then change the drive pulleys, open up the exhaust, and hook up a throttle pedal or finger lever on steering wheel, and weld the spiders in the differential. When I raced an 11 hp flatty I ran 1'' pipe under the running board. Currently I'm running a 16hp ohv single until I finish my v twin. If you still use it to mow the try a smller pulley on the tranny put your old one back on to mow. My hardest problem to solve was handling, solved by filling front axle with 40 lbs of lead and welding the spiders. Be prepared to break things but half the fun is working on them. Have fun and be safe


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

ahh, don't forget to change out all the oils for synthetic's. air cooled engines love it, in the transaxle as well.


----------

